# Best Universal Remote that Works with Tivo?



## gilvelez (Dec 29, 2003)

Any suggestions? I have an HDVR2...

Harmony? Mx-500/700, Phillips Pronto? Sony?

Gil


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I vote MX-700 for maximum flexibility and programmability. MX-500 is great for full TiVo and ALL other AV device functionality and slightly lower price than MX-700.

MX-700 = $158
MX-500 = $95

(ebay prices)


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

DO A SEARCH.





Stew


----------



## phone1 (Mar 18, 2002)

SEE SIG


----------



## rodneyremington (Dec 20, 2003)

It really depends.

Home theater, cost no object, harmony (my choice) or MX.

Just control TV and TiVo, cost matters--do a search.


----------



## fores (Jan 26, 2004)

I received the Harmony 659-ST for Christmas and love it. The setup is entirely internet-based. No macros or programing to do. You just tell the website what components you have and how you use them for each activity and your remote is programed automatically. For example, when I hit the Watch TV button the remote turns on the tv and switches it to the correct input, then turns on the receiver and switches that to the correct input. All of this takes a few seconds. The best part is that the 659 has the tivo peanut design.

It's not cheap, but it's the easiest and best remote out there.

Chris


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

Really, do a search, this comes up at least once a week.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gfb107 _
> *Really, do a search, this comes up at least once a week. *


go search Best Buy or Circuit City. For a less than 30$ remote, both have them for TiVo,et all.


----------



## Grimdeath (Dec 3, 2003)

Another vote for the Home Theater Master MX-700 (I bought mine for $159 on ebay; you get the unit + programming cable, but don't qualify for the 1 yr warranty because they are not authorized vendors).
It control everything I own.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

My vote is for the URC-6131.

But, where is the original poster to tell us what he bought?
Maybe, we scared him off with all of the "do a search" talk.!


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gfb107 _
> *Really, do a search, this comes up at least once a week. *


Did you do a search of this thread before giving that answer? That answer has already been given in this thread.

Before you complained that this question comes up at least once a week, did you notice the question you were answering was asked more than two weeks before you responded?

If the question keeps up 'coming up', it is in part because people like keep on adding duplicate answers to 'old' threads. As far as I can see, nobody has _started_ a thread in this forum on that subject for at least two weeks.

Have you considered there is more than one way to do a search. Asking a question and expecting an individual human answer is just as as much a way of doing a search as expecting an automated answer.

Even Google offers the facility for an individual human response. However, what makes this forum special is that nobody expects to get paid for such responses and the reponses are often quicker than the ones given by the Google paid for service.

In an area where new products are coming onto the market it, at a time when new members are joining the forum, it is wise, not foolish, not to rely on last weeks answers, which may be missing the latest hot product or the wisdom of new members. Indeed, somebody doing a search of this forum may have noticed phone1's recent comment "the number of universal remotes that can operate TiVo is still somewhat limited, although growing". A clear indication that new products of this type are coming on to the market.>
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1659058#post1659058

The topic of the thread was clearly indicated, there was no need for you to open it to add a reply which could just as usefully be given to anybody asking a question anywhere. Now there is a challenge. Come up with questions that have not already been asked and answered on the Internet and other publicly available places.


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

Sorry, I just get frustrated by seeing the same questions and answers so frequently. I do my best to help people with useful information, but I do expect them to take the time to look a little before asking a question. A simple search of "universal and remote", in the title only, showing results by thread, yields 23 threads, some of which have been updated quite recently.

Usually, when someone here discovers a new TiVo compatible universal remote, they post that information, for all to see. They don't wait for someone to ask first. A search would find that.

BTW, if you checked my signature, you would have seen my recommendation for a universal remote.


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

A hacked 6131 is good if you're controlling just a few components. It has it's downsides though. Small buttons, no backlight, hard to hit the right button in the dark...

But it's still cool when you hack it and change the codes on your computer and make macros.

J


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

Well, the OP only listed 4 devices, so the 6131 should do just fine.
BTW, the 6131 has 2 hidden devices that can be accessed by JP1, making it able to control 8 devices without even resorting to device combining.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gfb107 _
> *
> BTW, if you checked my signature, you would have seen my recommendation for a universal remote. *


But don't forget, for some people the option they tick in "forum preferences" is the one not to display signatures.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

MX-500 for $99 free shipping
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=90127891&loc=19062


----------



## davisdog (Jul 22, 2002)

Is there a good picture of a 6131 so you can actually make out the buttons and how they are labeled....All the pics on the internet I can find (even at the manufacture site) are too small to see?

otherwise anybody got a digicam they can snap a shot and post a jpg (or email to macsquid at yahoo dot com )

thx


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

Is this clear enough for you? A few of the buttons' labels are a bit blurry, but most of them are legible.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davisdog _
> *Is there a good picture of a 6131 so you can actually make out the buttons and how they are labeled....All the pics on the internet I can find (even at the manufacture site) are too small to see?
> 
> otherwise anybody got a digicam they can snap a shot and post a jpg (or email to macsquid at yahoo dot com )
> ...


http://www.hifi-remote.com/ofa/pic2.shtml?URC-6131


----------



## davisdog (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## joegolf68 (Feb 4, 2004)

pgogborn, well put.

I haven't been here long but have found a wealth of info. As for the remote threads, they leave me more questions than answers. All too often the advice seems tinted by people justifying their own purchase instead of reasonable details. Other responses are excellent with a wealth of info.

I was preparing to buy the Harmony SST659 based on the opinions here. At the last minute I discovered that the 659 is being upgraded to the 688 within the next few weeks. There is a price increase but I called Harmony (began with emails) and received a substantial discount if I placed a pre-order. So I have a pre-order and the new remote is suppose to look better and have better placed buttons. I don't know what other features will be offered, but I will write a review when I get mine later this month.

thanks to all who had previously provided remote control suggestions/reviews. Also thanks to those who are patient with the rest of us who still ask questions that might appear on other threads that have been dead and buried. New threads just might bring new ideas and information.

Respectfully,

Joe


----------



## jplybrand (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a specific question about the URC-6131. When you are in TiVo mode, what does the volume control do? Can you make it control the receiver?


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

Yes, the URC-6131 does support "punch-through" of volume controls (up, down, and mute) to have it control the TV or receiver.


----------



## jplybrand (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, I bought the 6131, and I'm happy except for one thing. I have an Onkyo receiver, and it has separate signals for on and off. One of the Onkyo codes in the 6131 manual turns it on, and the other turns it off. Any suggestions on how to handle this?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jplybrand _
> *Well, I bought the 6131, and I'm happy except for one thing. I have an Onkyo receiver, and it has separate signals for on and off. One of the Onkyo codes in the 6131 manual turns it on, and the other turns it off. Any suggestions on how to handle this? *


You could reassign a device as a second AUD, keymove the power command to the first AUD device, then turn the second AUD back into whatever it previously was.

To ressign a device, say the VCR:

1. press and hold SET for two blinks
2. enter 9-9-2
3. press AUD
4. press VCR
5. now program with the onkyo setup code

To keymove the power command:

1. press and hold SET for two blinks
2. enter 9-9-4
4. press VCR
5. press POWER
6. press AUD 
7. pick a key, one other than the power key.


----------



## VinnieD (Nov 24, 2001)

i have the mx-500. works great. no problems now for 2 years


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

I believe Edmund's instructions are probably overly complex. Check the advanced codes list for the code set for your receiver. With luck, it'll have an advanced code for the power-off function. You can then assign that function to an unused key, as described here. Only if you can't find your advanced code set or if it doesn't contain a power-off function should you resort to Edmund's instructions.

Note that you can assign the "off" function to shift-power -- that is, to power off, you'd hit Set and then Power. The procedure to do so is described on the second page I've referenced. This is probably more intuitive than assigning it to some random other button, like PIP or Thumbs Down (although the latter makes a certain amount of sense, given its color).


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

srs5694, if you read this  thread, you'll see that the ON & OFF commands are in different SETUP codes. Back then there was no 0842 native to any remote, but now, the 6131 has it. I standby my instructions.


----------



## jplybrand (Mar 5, 2004)

I did basically what Edmund suggested. I programmed code 0842 in AUD. Then I moved Power, which in this case equals OFF, to Exit. Finally, I reprogrammed AUD with 0135. This replaced Power with ON. However, since Exit is not used, that remained as OFF. Now I have both functions I need. Of course the master power on does not work.

My next problem is that niether code will allow me to select DVD input source. I looked on the hifi-remote web site, but there was nothing there that helped.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jplybrand _
> *I did basically what Edmund suggested. I programmed code 0842 in AUD. Then I moved Power, which in this case equals OFF, to Exit. Finally, I reprogrammed AUD with 0135. This replaced Power with ON. However, since Exit is not used, that remained as OFF. Now I have both functions I need. Of course the master power on does not work.
> 
> My next problem is that niether code will allow me to select DVD input source. I looked on the hifi-remote web site, but there was nothing there that helped. *


Using code 0842 again, try EFC 060.


----------



## jennydee (Mar 7, 2004)

Interesting info on here. One question for my personal setup remains though. Are there any sub-$100 TiVo-compatible universal remotes that will also work with the record function on my Philips DVDR985? Not something I use too often, admittedly, but would sure be nice to consolidate ALL my necessary functions into one remote.


----------



## cawake (Dec 24, 2001)

Can somebody tell me how universal remotes work with multiple TiVos? Is it the same as the standard TiVo remote where you hold the TiVo and pause button and then the address of the desired TiVo? Or can you program one button (say VCR) to control one TiVo and another (say AUX) to control a second Tivo? I realize that this is remote dependent, but I'm in the market for one now and would appreciate specific answers for the various remotes people use.

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cawake _
> *Can somebody tell me how universal remotes work with multiple TiVos? Is it the same as the standard TiVo remote where you hold the TiVo and pause button and then the address of the desired TiVo? Or can you program one button (say VCR) to control one TiVo and another (say AUX) to control a second Tivo? I realize that this is remote dependent, but I'm in the market for one now and would appreciate specific answers for the various remotes people use.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


No. there are no universal remotes with preset codes for multiple alike tivos. And the only preset code you will find is the default code, which will control all peanut driven tivos. What you need is a learning remote with enough memory, such as the HTM MX-500, Sony VL900 or VL700. URC the makers of the HTM line of remotes are coming out with 3 new learning remotes, the URC-100, 200, and 300. they will have enough memory.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jennydee_
> *Interesting info on here. One question for my personal setup remains though. Are there any sub-$100 TiVo-compatible universal remotes that will also work with the record function on my Philips DVDR985? Not something I use too often, admittedly, but would sure be nice to consolidate ALL my necessary functions into one remote.*





> _Originally posted by cawake_
> *Can somebody tell me how universal remotes work with multiple TiVos? Is it the same as the standard TiVo remote where you hold the TiVo and pause button and then the address of the desired TiVo? Or can you program one button (say VCR) to control one TiVo and another (say AUX) to control a second Tivo? I realize that this is remote dependent, but I'm in the market for one now and would appreciate specific answers for the various remotes people use.*


My answer to both questions is MX-500 (or higher). This remote will allow you to learn any command from the devices original remote so once you are done with setup, you can put that original remote away for good. Also, because of the many devices it will control and the learning function, you can set up devices called TIVO1, TIVO2, etc. and have different codes in each device.

It's really an awesome remote and has all the buttons in a good place to be able to use the remote with one hand in the dark (the true test of a good remote).


----------



## cawake (Dec 24, 2001)

Ok, just to make sure I understand, to program a universal remote, I will need to set my TiVo remote to TiVo 1 and have the universal remote learn every button (even 0-9). I then need to set my TiVo remote to TiVo 2, select a different device on the universal remote and learn every button again and so forth for every TiVo. Is this correct?

Thanks again.

Chris


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cawake _
> *Ok, just to make sure I understand, to program a universal remote, I will need to set my TiVo remote to TiVo 1 and have the universal remote learn every button (even 0-9). I then need to set my TiVo remote to TiVo 2, select a different device on the universal remote and learn every button again and so forth for every TiVo. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks again.
> ...


For the remotes I suggested, yes. If you were to get a computer programmed remote like the harmony, probably just a matter of downloading the right codes.


----------



## eddieras99 (Sep 2, 2002)

i second the harmony 659 
you can read more about it here - or fire away any specifics...

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/list.cgi


----------



## davisdog (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eddieras99 _
> *i second the harmony 659
> you can read more about it here - or fire away any specifics...
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/list.cgi *


The harmony sst688 should be out in the next 1-2 weeks and will be very similar to the 659...A few more buttons and a different layout (and a few more $). And I 3rd the harmony remote recommendation.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?839


----------



## Tiros2 (Sep 21, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cawake _
> *Ok, just to make sure I understand, to program a universal remote, I will need to set my TiVo remote to TiVo 1 and have the universal remote learn every button (even 0-9). I then need to set my TiVo remote to TiVo 2, select a different device on the universal remote and learn every button again and so forth for every TiVo. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks again.
> ...


OR
You could buy the eeprom for like $1.00, add in the JP1 connector and smash any limitations that have been discussed here. For $20 total outlay, IMHO this is the best remote you can get for the money. ALL the buttons are labled just like the peanut, so it was real easy to get my family used to it.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jennydee _
> *Interesting info on here. One question for my personal setup remains though. Are there any sub-$100 TiVo-compatible universal remotes that will also work with the record function on my Philips DVDR985? Not something I use too often, admittedly, but would sure be nice to consolidate ALL my necessary functions into one remote. *


With the help of some advanced codes, I was able to map my URC-6131 for use with some of the missing codes for the DVDR985. Off hand I've forgotten which DVD code I used for the 6131. Then added in what was missing.


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

I have finished programming my MX-800 and the MX-200 sidekick and I would like to share my opinion of the MX-800 and MX-200 remotes and the Editor. 

I am a Mac guy so user interface is a big deal for me. In fact, even though I have been an engineer for more than 35 years (software and hardware) I had difficulty getting started with the Editor. I would make the following suggested changes:

Item 1. When using the Edit and Label button window, allow the user to make an explicit choice (pulldown menu) of Preprogrammed IR data, Learn from remote, Shortcut to another button or Macro using existing buttons. After the choice is made, bring up the appropriate window with the right pulldown selections. Having the IR Database selection with the Shortcut selection is very confusing with the long pulldown menu. 

Item 2. The Macro window does not seem to be connected with the button in the Edit and Label Buttons window. There should be a direct and visible link between the two windows. A Macro selection above should bring out the Macro window.

Item 3. I did not use any of the Database IR stuff because I was totally unimpressed by it. It pales when compared with the Harmony database. Harmony had all of my components, even the ones 13 years old. Harmony even had the different remote address codes for my two Tivos. But, since I had all of the required remotes and learning was really easy, it did not bother me but it might bother other people. 

Item 4. Dragging and dropping from the MX-800 to the MX-200 was very touchy. You have to press on the MX-800 button, wait and then drag to the MX-200 button. I wasted a lot of time when it did not work with a quick drag.

Item 5. I thought I saw somewhere that having the old remote positioned above the IR window of the MX-800 was the way to do the learning. The Editor told me that it captured the codes properly only to have them fail when used with my equipment. When I positioned the two remotes facing each other on the table, learning was a breeze with the continuous learning mode. 

Item 6. I imported some .mxd files for my HDTV and the cable STB but found the process awkward because of other devices' data in the MXD file which was useless data for me. It would be nice to be able to extract specific parts of an .mxd file.

However, I have now put away all of my remotes and I am using now the MX-800 exclusively. I like it better that the Harmony 688 which I returned a few months ago. The button sizes and the LCD screen real estate usage are much better than the Harmony 688.

The main complaint with the MX-800 is the Select part of the joystick. I am a strong male but pushing down hard without slipping horizontally or vertically is a challenge. Why is the force required to push Select so high? Does it get better with time? I know my wife would hate that one. It is a good thing that I programmed the MX-200 just for her use so she does not have to deal with the hard Select button. 

I would recommend the MX-800 even more strongly when the Editor changes mentioned above will be implemented. Otherwise, the Editor is too complex for anybody off the street to use. Or maybe is that the point? Only experienced installers get paid to do this stuff? Just asking!


----------



## xmenxmenxmen (Jul 2, 2004)

How come no one has mention the Radio Shack 2116/7. They are good remotes that are not only JP1, but also have all the feature of the more expensive one, but only starting at 29.99. 

With any JP1 enable remote, on the JP1 group, there is also codes for using with multiple tivo.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

The 2116/7 were mentioned repeatedly in a thread this past week.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=184303&highlight=2117


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

My vote would go to the Philips 8-Device DVR Learning Remote for use with TiVo Brand/Model: PHL PMDVR8. It is small thin lightweight remote unlike most others mentioned here. Not for really large people with huge hands.

Its only $25 at Circuitcity and has DEDICATED LABLED buttons for every Tivo function. No more trying to remember what keys you programmed for what. It is also a learning remote and has macros and an auto TV turn off. No backlight or LCD but for the $100+ you save you could get yourself another Tivo.


Rich


----------



## nsysblh (Apr 26, 2002)

If you want to do a little hardware hacking and a little software work, you can get a $20 URC-8810B from WalMart. Then go over the the JP1 group at yahoo, and use their instructions to build a parallel port JP1 cable from $10 or so of parts from RadioShack.

After all that, get the latest IR and KeyMapMaster downloads and you can build everything you need and download the stuff to the remote.

Not for the casual remote control user, but is very inexpensive, expandable, and can handle almost anything (and the JP1 board is one of the most helpful places I've seen if you do have a problem)


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

Any idea as to weather that Phillips 8-Device would work with a Toshiba 400??
Dave


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I dont see any reason why the Philips remote would not work with the Toshiba. As long as it is a Tivo brand box it should work. It comes with a 30 day return policy at Circuitcity.com. Thats where I bought mine.



Rich


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The toshiba doesn't use a tivo code, they added commands to their dvd player code. So with the philips remote, you would need to use the dvd code and learn all the pvr commands.


----------



## Steelehorseman (Feb 20, 2004)

My vote is for the Logitech Harmony 659, user friendly, very simple to program via USB Logitech's website. Completely compatible with my SAT T-60 and the rest of my entertainment center.

Not a single disappointment.


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

I would say I've been very happy with the MX-500. It leans then you put your original remote away kind of like the master. And the button layout just can't be beat, it has a chapter skip button that I use for the 30 second jump.

The only down side is if you have small hands, my mother in law doesn't appreciate the remote for that reason. But me and my wife do. And I would say the MX-500 just feels sturdy and rebust. I would definately recommend using recharageable batteries. I get about four months out of a set of alkalines with it.


Jason


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Anyone tried this  one with their kids? It says it is tivo compatible. My four year old figured out some of the Tivo remote operations, but the two year old doesn't get it. I guess the UI is too complicated  .







Maybe if there was personalization and I channel up down would cycle her to the next show in her favorites list. It would just cue it up and play it immediately. Stopping and going right would play the next episode in the show folder.

That sort of mode would also work for the great grandmother.


----------



## martyh1 (Dec 21, 2001)

Another vote here for the mx-500. Had it two years or so and just love it. Would like a 2nd one to replace my aging Pronto 1000 in the bedroom, but then again the Pronto has its really good points as well. 

I tried the Harmony 659 and really, *REALLY* disliked it. Returned it. Its not a remote for someone who wants full control. Its dependent on an internet connection for programming which is ludicrous IMO. Internet interface is extremely slow and limited. When I say limited I mean it trys to do a little too much for you, and when you really need to do something just a little out of the ordinary, its a real pain to figure it out. The feel of the remote also felt a little cheap to me compared to the mx-500. And the layout and remote shape were nowhere near as convenient and pleasing as the mx-500's. Just MHO, but I couldn't recommend the 659 to anyone. I'm really surprised they sell many of them (without returns).


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

The 659 is no good for TIVO since the Tivo buttons are on the bottom of the remote I have one and didn't like the buttons down there, so I got the 676 its alot better.

http://www.lewishq.com/images/harmony_6XX_comparison.jpg


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> The 659 is no good for TIVO since the Tivo buttons are on the bottom of the remote I have one and didn't like the buttons down there, so I got the 676 its alot better.
> 
> http://www.lewishq.com/images/harmony_6XX_comparison.jpg











Based on that picture, I just don't think Harmony gets it. They seem to be much more interested in making the remote look sleek and sexy than in making it actually user-friendly. The best part about the MX remotes is that when you hold it in your hand, all the buttons you would use for a TiVo are all centered around the center select button. That button sits perfectly where your thumb goes when you hold the remote, and every main DVR button is just right next to that circle so there's no hunting for the right button.

With each of those Harmony remotes, they seem far more interested in cramming as many buttons as possible onto the remote than they do with placing the buttons in a place where they'll be most usable.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> [With each of those Harmony remotes, they seem far more interested in cramming as many buttons as possible onto the remote than they do with placing the buttons in a place where they'll be most usable.


Not to mention for thjose who are getting up there in years, the friggin text under the keys in near impossible to read.

I've had both (Harmony/MX) and the better remote is clearly the MX. YMMV


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

phone1 said:


> SEE SIG
> 
> http://www.ofausa.com/remote.php?type=URC 6131


I just looked at your sig and your remote appears to really fit my bill. I'm looking for a low cost remote that will control all my devices, and yours looks good to me.

Out of curiosity, do you know if it can be programmed to control a 4-way video selector? (This feature isn't that important to me, but it'd be nice.)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> The 659 is no good for TIVO since the Tivo buttons are on the bottom of the remote I have one and didn't like the buttons down there, so I got the 676 its alot better.
> 
> http://www.lewishq.com/images/harmony_6XX_comparison.jpg


Respectfully disagree wholeheartedly here. I've heard and read this statement so many times about the 659, it's ridiculous. Understand this is truly a matter of taste, but I *prefer* the transport buttons at the bottom. WHY? Because they're SO DARN EASY TO FIND!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

timckelley said:


> I just looked at your sig and your remote appears to really fit my bill. I'm looking for a low cost remote that will control all my devices, and yours looks good to me.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you know if it can be programmed to control a 4-way video selector? (This feature isn't that important to me, but it'd be nice.)


If it isn't in the remotes database, no because this isn't a learning remote. You might want checkout the OFA urc-8820, in addition to being a learning remote, it allows macros on device keys. A macro can be a single command, the macros on the device keys are press and hold macros. the 8820 is the one on the right:


----------



## gzamira (Dec 28, 2005)

I've found that the TiVo remote is the best. It can control TiVo (of course), it turns my TV on and off, it controls the sound on my surround sound system, and it controls, the built in DVD player/burner. The only thing it doesn't do is turn my surround sound system on and off. Other than that it's the only one I use.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

gzamira said:


> I've found that the TiVo remote is the best. It can control TiVo (of course), it turns my TV on and off, it controls the sound on my surround sound system, and it controls, the built in DVD player/burner. *The only thing it doesn't do is turn my surround sound system on and off.* Other than that it's the only one I use.


that would be a deal killer for me


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Edmund said:


> If it isn't in the remotes database, no because this isn't a learning remote. You might want checkout the OFA urc-8820, in addition to being a learning remote, it allows macros on device keys. A macro can be a single command, the macros on the device keys are press and hold macros. the 8820 is the one on the right:


Question about the 8820:

I've got two TiVos in the same room. Is the 8820 smart enough to understand the remote address on my TiVos so that it won't simultaneously operate both TiVos? I'd like to program two separate device component keys to operate the two TiVos, and I'd like those keys to independently operate one TiVo at a time.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

timckelley said:


> Question about the 8820:
> 
> I've got two TiVos in the same room. Is the 8820 smart enough to understand the remote address on my TiVos so that it won't simultaneously operate both TiVos? I'd like to program two separate device component keys to operate the two TiVos, and I'd like those keys to independently operate one TiVo at a time.


Yes, it has codes for tivo remote addresses 1-4, under both SAT or PVR, the codes are:

Address #1 SAT 1443,or PVR 0740
#2 SAT 1444, or PVR 0745
#3 SAT 1538, or PVR 1239
#4 SAT 1539, or PVR 1240

Other ofa remotes with these codes are urc-6820, 8820, 10820, and hybrid kameleon urc-6690.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Anyone used this remote before?

http://www.x10iconremote.com/tivo_icon_universal_remote.html

Thanks


----------

